
Ask HN: Architecting push notifications using GitHub API - bsudekum
I&#x27;m building an iOS app for managing GitHub notifications. I&#x27;d like to add a push notification feature for when a user is mentioned or a comment comes in on thread their participating on. I&#x27;ve come up with 2 ways to implement the notification but I don&#x27;t like either option so far:<p>* Each individual app polls the &#x2F;notifications endpoint. This would take the server component out of picture but would require background app refreshing. Polls endpoint -&gt; checks if it&#x27;s different, if so send notification.<p>* When the user authenticates in the app, their access token and device id are sent to a server. The server loops through an array of users objects hitting the &#x2F;notifications endpoint with their credentials. When a notification is detected, a push notification is sent to that device. This could become very unwieldy.<p>I could be looking at this wrong, open to suggestions.
======
brudgers
Building it both ways and seeing which is better might be a good way to
understand the problem.

Good luck.

